
At Snopes, a Quest to Debunk Misinformation Online  - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/05/technology/05snopes.html
======
brc
Great to see some figures on snopes. 7-8 million uniques per month, $3000
bandwidth bill, 2 staff.

With those sorts of numbers I'm sure they could optimise and monetize the site
better than that. I bet if they had a paid email list ($5-10/yr)where you got
the debunks/explanations 24-48 hours ahead of anyone else you'd get quite a
few conversiosns. Maybe even enough revenue to change the horrid site design
and clunky search.

Great site though.

~~~
unwind
It's the two founders, plus two additional employees, so I think it would be
more correct to say that their number of staff total is four.

------
dreyfiz
It's a good project. I find the way Snopes disables highlighting and copying
very irritating though. I always have to disable javascript when I'm there.

~~~
geofffox
I agree. The value of Snopes is debunking mass emails. What I want to do is
email a short citation, but it's a royal pain-in-the-ass and, as is always the
case, it doesn't really stop sites that want to scrape Snopes content.

~~~
zackattack
Yeah but their content probably gets more links. Clearly it is one component
of an incidentally winning strategy.

~~~
neilc
The fact that they are net-successful doesn't mean that every aspect of their
approach is a good idea.

